# Dead Bedroom



## EunuchMonk (Jan 3, 2016)

Went to Reddit's /r/DeadBedroom and reading the first page, wow, it's mostly women! You'd think it was more men.

Anyhoo, if anyone feels like replying, are there any dead bedrooms here?

(If this thread has been made before, I'll ask Elegirl/MattMatt to delete it.)


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Doubtful. I think every guy on TAM is fully sexed.


----------



## Ursula (Dec 2, 2016)

I've burned out 2 vibrators in 3 years. Does that count?


----------



## GuyInColorado (Dec 26, 2015)

Man, that's a fun section to read!

Just copied this one:

A man walks up to his wife and hands her an aspirin.
She says, "What's this for? I don't have a headache."
He replies, "Great! Wanna have sex?"


HAHAHA


----------



## Bananapeel (May 4, 2015)

Ursula said:


> I've burned out 2 vibrators in 3 years. Does that count?


Hilarious!


----------



## EunuchMonk (Jan 3, 2016)

Ursula said:


> I've burned out 2 vibrators in 3 years. Does that count?


Yeah, if the reason for it is the guy in your life isn't available.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Ursula said:


> I've burned out 2 vibrators in 3 years. Does that count?


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Acoustically, yes. Should probably take down the drapes.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

Ursula said:


> I've burned out 2 vibrators in 3 years. Does that count?


if the room's a rockin', don't come a knockin
:smile2:


----------



## EunuchMonk (Jan 3, 2016)




----------



## ChargingCharlie (Nov 14, 2012)

Our bedroom doubles as a funeral home


----------



## Steve1000 (Nov 25, 2013)

Ursula said:


> I've burned out 2 vibrators in 3 years. Does that count?


Yes. Yes, it does. Very much so.


----------



## Artiste50 (Dec 6, 2016)

GuyInColorado said:


> Man, that's a fun section to read!
> 
> Just copied this one:
> 
> ...




That's hysterical


----------



## Mollymolz (Jan 12, 2017)

Waiting for my husband to fall asleep so I can... He says he's sick. He always says he's sick though.

Sent from my E2306 using Tapatalk


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

Mollymolz said:


> Waiting for my husband to fall asleep so I can... He says he's sick. He always says he's sick though.


If he's pulling that crap, why bother waiting until he's asleep? Do it right in front of him, and if he protests, say, "Well, I don't see you doing anything about the horny woman in your bed."


----------



## Mollymolz (Jan 12, 2017)

FeministInPink said:


> If he's pulling that crap, why bother waiting until he's asleep? Do it right in front of him, and if he protests, say, "Well, I don't see you doing anything about the horny woman in your bed."


Lol I took that plan of attack the othet day and it worked. Honesty, he might actually be sick since we spend the night cleaning up our three year olds vomit. That being said 'the man cold' persona really doesn't do it for me. Flying solo while he's grumbling about gravol suits me just fine  I think maybe I fail at being the nurturing type 

Sent from my E2306 using Tapatalk


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

Mollymolz said:


> Lol I took that plan of attack the othet day and it worked. Honesty, he might actually be sick since we spend the night cleaning up our three year olds vomit. That being said 'the man cold' persona really doesn't do it for me. Flying solo while he's grumbling about gravol suits me just fine  I think maybe I fail at being the nurturing type


So, it's just dead tonight, and not all the time?


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

Mine's dead tonight, since I am home alone, instead of at my guy's place. His dog is sick, he's very stressed, and he's not up for company.

But normally, we have a pretty healthy sex life, as much as we can living apart and not seeing each other as frequently as I might like.


----------



## Mollymolz (Jan 12, 2017)

FeministInPink said:


> So, it's just dead tonight, and not all the time?


It got bad for a while during my third pregnancy and then continued for about 6 months after baby came. In the last few months it's been getting better. My concern now is that it won't last. 

Sent from my E2306 using Tapatalk


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

Mollymolz said:


> It got bad for a while during my third pregnancy and then continued for about 6 months after baby came. In the last few months it's been getting better. My concern now is that it won't last.


Having sex begets more sex. Good luck!!!


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Lack of sex often points to other issues in the marriage. Working on this issues may well help bring the sex back.


----------



## Red Sonja (Sep 8, 2012)

EunuchMonk said:


> Anyhoo, if anyone feels like replying, are there any dead bedrooms here?


Yup, mine was technically dead for 25 of the 28 years I was married. Notice I said "was". There are several other women on TAM with dead bedrooms.


----------



## Mollymolz (Jan 12, 2017)

FeministInPink said:


> Having sex begets more sex. Good luck!!!


That's what I'm finding. A pattern is slowly being established. 

Sent from my E2306 using Tapatalk


----------

